# I get IP Address but can't Ping

## lramos85

I'm floored...I tried using different versions of the drivers/kernels, I even tried using the same stuff as the livecd with no luck. Then check this out: I go out and buy a different NIC, which uses Tulip drivers, its a Linksys NC 100...I install that, it gives me an IP Address, just like the intel card, everything seems to work but when I try to  ping www.google.com it doesn't work. 

It works fine on the livecd but not on the system.

I've gone through the dmesg's and the thing that overlaps is: 

```

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

```

Let me know what other information you need. I have a Dell Optiplex 755. 

There are some other stuff there too but I can't copy and paste. I'm starting to think it has nothing to do with my NIC's or their drivers...what else can it be?

Like I said: I get an IP address on both cards, they both are recognized and everything but when I try to access the web...no luck.

Thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lramos85,

What IP address do you get ?

Is there a nameserver line in /etc/resolv.conf ?

If not add 

```
nameserver 4.2.2.1
```

to get you going but it may be deleted when your dhcp lease is renewed.

This is not a fix, just a diagnostic aid.

----------

## lramos85

LOL, I was about to come here and say: FIXED IT!!!

You are right, under /etc/resolv.conf, nameserver was my domainname:

```
nameserver lilnetwork
```

I ran dhcpd eth1 and it fixed it. (had to rm the dhcp file)

Do I have to do this everytime?? or I should just get the correct nameserver? Under /etc/conf.d/net "dns_domain_lo="lilnetwork"" should I put the dns ip instead?  

Thanks for everything.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lramos85,

Your dhcp server (your router) should provide a nameserver for /etc/resolv.conf.

If not, you can set /etc/resolv.conf manually and set the nodns option in /etc/conf.d/net to tell dhcpcd that it must not overwrite your namservers.

See the syntax in  /etc/conf.d/net.example 

You should set two nameservers in case one fails.

----------

